# Tesco withdraw ....



## growingvegetables (14 Apr 2017)

Summat strange - I can not post a reply/contribution to the "*Tesco withdraw good Friday advertisement*" thread? Not a poblem anywhere else, as far as I can see. Just this one.


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2017)

Do you get an error message? Is the reply box displayed at the bottom of the page? Anything else look out of the ordinary?

[*Edit:* It seems to be an *ad-blocker* issue. Please consider whitelisting the _cyclechat.net_ domain as we don't show banner ads to logged-in members.]


----------



## growingvegetables (14 Apr 2017)

Shaun said:


> Do you get an error message? Is the reply box displayed at the bottom of the page? Anything else look out of the ordinary?


No error message. Nothing looks out of the ordinary.

The reply box comes up normally, I type summat in, and click on the blue "Post Reply" button. The button goes white, then blue again .... but nothing happens?

It's not a big deal though ... it is only on that thread; works completely normally everywhere else . (And I've forgotten what I was going to post anyway. )


----------



## srw (14 Apr 2017)

The same thing has just happened to me on the same thread.

Maybe we need to wait for the thread to be resurrected on Sunday morning to be able to post in it.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2017)

same here....maybe because I'm a Catholic.......


----------



## jefmcg (14 Apr 2017)

I can post there. Deleted it straight away because I didn't feel "test" added to the discourse.


----------



## Tanis8472 (14 Apr 2017)

me too


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2017)

Are you all experiencing the same problem - you click _Post Reply_ and it doesn't post, just changes the button colour for a short while, then resets but without posting your reply?


----------



## Tanis8472 (14 Apr 2017)

yes


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2017)

Okay, give me a few minutes to try a couple of things ...


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2017)

Okay ... could you please clear your browser caches and try again and let me know if you can post now? Thanks, Shaun


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2017)

Funny it worked a moment ago for someone else, but not for me, work of the devil I say


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2017)

Testing...... NO still the same


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2017)

Do any of you have an ad-blocker installed? Could try temporarily disabling it and letting me know if your reply posts okay afterwards?


----------



## srw (14 Apr 2017)

Clearing the cache....





doesn't work. Google chrome.


----------



## srw (14 Apr 2017)

Pausing the adblocker, however, did. I'll let others decide whether it was really worth my while doing that.

I'll also let someone else work out the theological implications.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2017)

Works with ad-blocker OFF thanks


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2017)

Good, glad it's working. It's probably best to whitelist the _cyclechat.net_ domain as we don't show any banner ads to logged-in members. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2017)

It's odd that it only seems to apply to the Tesco thread though, isn't it?


----------



## Tanis8472 (14 Apr 2017)

test

Now working, I do have an adblocker running.


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's odd that it only seems to apply to the Tesco thread though, isn't it?


There must be something on the page the ad-blocker doesn't like. I've not used them and don't really understand their workings, but a thread on the forum software support site mentioned that ad-blockers had stopped people from replying, and since I'd tried what I could on the CC server backend it seemed like a reasonable thing to try.


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4761808, member: 9609"]I'm on firefox with noscript and I can't get the thread - is it worth bothering with, any birds, bikes or lorries in it ?[/QUOTE]
You're not missing much. Might as well use the time to pop down to Tesco's and stock up on choccy eggs and booze ...


----------



## srw (14 Apr 2017)

Shaun said:


> There must be something on the page the ad-blocker doesn't like. I've not used them and don't really understand their workings, but a thread on the forum software support site mentioned that ad-blockers had stopped people from replying, and since I'd tried what I could on the CC server backend it seemed like a reasonable thing to try.









I'm not actually a nerd - I just pretend to be one for fun occasionally. But that screenshot from the Adblock tab of the Inspect function looks remarkably as if it's the word "advertisement" in the thread title that Adblock is complaining about.

Anyway - I've now disabled Adblock on the forum.


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2017)

I did wonder if it was hitting some word or other that was triggering a block. The reply form uses java/ajax and the blocker is probably cancelling out the post action; it would also explain why it is working across all pages of the thread, since the title is on all of the pages, as opposed to something in an individual post on page one.

Thanks for the info. Helps to know why.


----------

